# Guitar Player Wanted for Metal band (London, ON)



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

We lost our more lead-orientated guitar player last week, he moved to England to be with his girlfriend in University there (love is blind?!)

We're on the lookout for a replacement. Check out the Kijiji ad and the myspace:

TWENTY GAUGE TICKET - Guitar Player Wanted - London Artists & Musicians - Kijiji London

Twenty Gauge Ticket - GUITAR PLAYER WANTED! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Cheers n Beers!
Ryan


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Ohhh to be in my 20's again.... Love your sound and style.

Good luck!


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, you ain't old 'til you stop playin'!

And cheers, man!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd love to audition, if you guys are interested. I'm always up for at least meeting new people who play music and whatnot, and if anything you guys get another fan out of it haha


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

Budda said:


> I'd love to audition, if you guys are interested. I'm always up for at least meeting new people who play music and whatnot, and if anything you guys get another fan out of it haha


For sure mate. PM/respond to the Kijiji ad with some details and we'll get something arranged!


----------

